# FIGHTING



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

My baby mice who are now sexed and separated (yay !) all seem to be doing ok. Tonight I heard an almighty noise and the boys were scrapping. Couldn't actually see who was doing what but I have my suspicions.

ANyway this is the result .....




























What should I do ?

At the moment I have them split into 2 and 2 (had to take the other boy out few says ago and he is very aggressive/frightened) ...Not even sure that I have them split into compatable 2's. Brothers too


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Nope, blood was drawn, they really should be in completely seperately me thinks. If they scrap they can nip at each others... man bits and be no good for breeding, someone told me. But not just that, now that they've started they won't stop, I don't think. Next time it could be when you're not around to seperate them.


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Last night I sorted what I believe to be the two 'nicest' boys into one tank and left the other two in their own pad. The two in their own pad are still at it so I am now splitting them down again. So out of the five boys I have 3 on their own and two still together although for how long is anyones guess. Quite sad really..... they've been together from birth and are brothers. If anyone can suggest anything that might enable me to keep them together I would be grateful.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I really dont think keeping them together is an option, some bucks will live together happily and some just clash and theres not much you can do about it. Maybe castration?


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Already got another tank ready.... Just wondered should I do anything with the injured one ? He seems fine and at the moment he and his fellow 'victim' are getting along well. Do I need to put anything on the wound.... or leave mother nature to do her finest ? The two bully boys will be separated tonight.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

your little one is probably healed up by now, but i was told u can use either a little savlon on the area or vitamin e can be applied to raw areas to try and heal it up quicker  x


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually I was amazed at the speed that this healed in. The two 'victim' boys are still together and no further fighting but the others are separated and actually don't seem that bothered about it. In fact they 'appear' to be enjoying having their own pad :lol:


----------

